# Masami is the man! Check this out!



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome picture - and it speaks a thousand words, for sure!

http://www.rctouring.eu/images/mastermasami.jpg

Enjoy!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

definitely shows the true diversity of his driving skills. Most racers are good at 1 type of racing , but masami has mastered just about every class of r/c racing.LOOK AT ALL THOSE CARS!!!!


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2002)

and does it with a 2 stick radio.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

WOW! I want his rc garage! lol. but I was looking through his cars and i noticed not one truck. how come he never raced 2wd truck? I bet he would be pretty good at it to. but man THATS ALOT OF TOURING CARS!!!.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Saw a video of him once driving his 2 stick radio with his feet and he drove as well as most guys do with their hands. The guy is simply amazing!!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Trucks*

The US is about the only place in the world where trucks are popular. The rest of the world runs touring, 1/12th, 1/10th 2 and 4 wheel drive, 1/8th. Mostly on road and off road very little oval since it is American by birth. Since we love our trucks in the USA, naturally we RC race them as well.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

How much do you think he has in all those cars?

I bet $0 

It does not look like the has ever gotten rid of a single car.

That guy can drive the wheels off a car. Watch some of the TC worlds, he can make a car fly! He is in some great company that makes for some interesting racing.


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

I know one thing, he like's the color green....LOL


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

I don't think, there's a dollar value for what he has......due to who cars they are. He's a very valuable racer. Mostly in his country....they do truly love Masami. In cases and races....even when lose.....he wins.  Think About It!!!


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yup*



t4mania said:


> Saw a video of him once driving his 2 stick radio with his feet and he drove as well as most guys do with their hands. The guy is simply amazing!!


I saw him in person in the late eighties at The Whip, He sat on the edge of the drivers stand and I think it was his dad who held the radio up for him. He drove a good line with his feet and that place was not easy to drive smooth at.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hell yeah........when YOU'RE GOOD YOU"RE GOOD.......When YOU'RE BAAADDDDDD YOU'RE BBBBBAAAADDDDDDDD!!! Masmai, is BBBBAAAADDDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## killerkoncepts (Apr 4, 2006)

i counted 100 cars! wow..i also saw a video where he was driving with his feet! One heck of a wheel man!


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2wAgtrN2VM&feature=related


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

Only 1 other guy who can hold a candle to Master Masami is Joel Johnson. Probably the 2 greatest r/c wheelmen to ever live.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

tweakedT3, u may have something there!!!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

HPIFreak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2wAgtrN2VM&feature=related


 Sheesh i wonder if the camera man was holding the camera behind his back LOL. All i see is peoples heads..LOL..


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7FmVyiYagQ&feature=related 

its all in japanese.. but watch near the 1 min 35 mark


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I wonder why he never switched to a pistol grip


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

RCMits said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7FmVyiYagQ&feature=related
> 
> its all in japanese.. but watch near the 1 min 35 mark


I wonder how many times that took him.

sweet car control


----------



## BRhodes (Feb 13, 2007)

erock1331 said:


> I wonder why he never switched to a pistol grip


After watching that I am wondering why we didn't change over to a stick radio....


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

RCMits said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7FmVyiYagQ&feature=related
> 
> its all in japanese.. but watch near the 1 min 35 mark


All I can say is wholly f$%^ing s%^&


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I can do that, no big deal.













I just tear up everything in sight including the car.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

ScottH said:


> I can do that, no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Stick is great... but when doing LTO, i dunno.. stick gets boring  Now, if I can find an EXZES.. id' be a happy man..


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

is it me or do i not see any oval whips?


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

RCRacer45s said:


> is it me or do i not see any oval whips?


Oval has never been big in Japan. Only here inthe us. So Joel Johnson might be a little better having got some big oval titles.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

RCMits said:


> Stick is great... but when doing LTO, i dunno.. stick gets boring  Now, if I can find an EXZES.. id' be a happy man..



What is an EXZES? 


Nevermind found it. Would you rather have that than a wheel radio?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

its the japanese in me.. wanting that stick ;-)


----------

